# New surf cart?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Thoughts? Not sure about the wheels


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I like that the rod holders are movable. The wheels are too far back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

I agree with the wheels, may make it less work if it was toward the middle a little more, but that looks awesome.

Don't forget to air down your tires!


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Won't cut it in soft sand. OK for hard surfaces. Maybe you could purchase additional holders?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I think the wheels are in just the right place if you have steps to go up and down to your beach access. 

I have a Reels on Wheels Sr that I moved the wheels back 1 inch and I keep the big cooler in the back and the bait bucket holder. I overload mine and as long as I load it right it does not get too heavy in front. 

I never liked when it was too heavy behind and would rare up if I did not put the back peg down. I don't like putting the rear foot down because when a wave comes in and I need to move I usually forget it is down. 

When you really start loading it up you will need some Wheeleze tires for it but it will work good for now. 

Good luck


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Anyone know who's selling it end who's the maker?.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Jollymon said:


> Anyone know who's selling it end who's the maker?.


Looks like Offshore Angler Deluxe Beach Cart. The photos looked like they were in a Big Box tackle retailer so I searched Bass Pro shops and found it. Pretty interesting design.

John


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

J nailed it BPS. I was mostly intrigued by the welded, not bolted or riveted I usually see. That and the welds were long and look like CNC welds (stackin’ dimes!)


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I saw it in the Offshore Anglers Catalog and it said that the tires are foamed filled.


----------

